# The Hobbits House



## BikinGlynn (Apr 22, 2019)

Been done to death I know but ever since I saw this pop up Iv wanted to see it for myself & it didn't disappoint.
If you dont know the story its believed the farmer built this for his sheep & famously said "I got a bit carried away" while building it. I have to say its quite well built, the attention to detail in places is extraordinary.
I really didnt expect the intricate mouldings & quite so many stained glass panels!

Iv heard rumours the landowner here is not the most agreeable type so this called for a 4am start so I was in by half 6, this did give me some excellent light to work with 
Anyway on with the pics


IMG_1850 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1844 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1866 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1865 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1862 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1857 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1845 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_6330 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1859 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1855 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1863 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1874 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## paul.richards.up (Apr 22, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Been done to death I know but ever since I saw this pop up Iv wanted to see it for myself & it didn't disappoint.
> If you dont know the story its believed the farmer built this for his sheep & famously said "I got a bit carried away" while building it. I have to say its quite well built, the attention to detail in places is extraordinary.
> I really didnt expect the intricate mouldings & quite so many stained glass panels!
> 
> ...



Lovely place and a beautiful shot of the sunrise thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice one. Tis a lovely place early morning. I went at about 5am to avoid the owner and get the super light..


----------



## HughieD (Apr 22, 2019)

Superb stuff mate. Getting up at 4am - that above and beyond the call of urbex!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks all it is truly magical place, shame the owners are so protective of something that should b seen


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 23, 2019)

For sheep haha! They had other plans..
It's great to see the results from when people allow their imagination to wander. It's quite a surreal structure and beautiful too. Just a shame it's not being lived in..


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 23, 2019)

Sausage said:


> For sheep haha! They had other plans..
> It's great to see the results from when people allow their imagination to wander. It's quite a surreal structure and beautiful too. Just a shame it's not being lived in..



I wonder if its ever had planning permission?
To be fair the "living space" in it is tiny.. prob couldn't achieve a worse use of space if u tried lol


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 23, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> I wonder if its ever had planning permission?/QUOTE]
> 
> I am told it is classed as a 'Folly' - hence no planning was needed back when this was constructed. However I have not been able to verify this version of the Planning Regs or even if Regs were in place at that date.


----------



## smiler (Apr 23, 2019)

Nicely Done Glynn, Lovely pics, I enjoyed them, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 27, 2019)

Very nice so glad you got it done without issues.like I had on my second visit ha ha


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 27, 2019)

great set of shots; well worth the early start


----------



## urban-dorset (Apr 27, 2019)

Not being used to store furniture any more? When I saw it, it was.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 28, 2019)

The Wombat said:


> great set of shots; well worth the early start



Thanks Wombat


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 28, 2019)

urban-dorset said:


> Not being used to store furniture any more? When I saw it, it was.



No, a few bits of crap in there but was all pretty clear tbh


----------

